

Want to Block Common Passwords? Sorry, That is Patented - ColinWright
http://www.reddit.com/tb/106dkm

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4546615>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Respect. Realizing that your submission was submitted already, and linking it
to the former one.

